# Filumena Marturano



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Credo che sia una delle opere teatrali più importanti italiane. Penso che abbia significati che vanno oltre la prima comprensione, facile, della storia.
La maternità, la paternità, il sesso, il significato del sesso. E i condizionamenti della società.
Ho scelto di postare in famiglia e figli per questo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

*Per chi non la conoscesse*

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filumena_Marturano


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2016)

Per me era solo, come si dice in napoletano, una gran figlia 'e 'ntrocchia


----------



## Brunetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Uno dei temi centrali è la separazione della sessualità dalla riproduzione, considerata un effetto indesiderato, ma che è quello che eleva qualunque rapporto.


----------



## MariLea (22 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno dei temi centrali è la separazione della sessualità dalla riproduzione, considerata un effetto indesiderato, ma che è quello che *eleva qualunque rapporto*.


Ma nel caso specifico quale rapporto?
Consideriche si sia elevato il rapporto tra Dummì e Filomena?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma nel caso specifico quale rapporto?
> Consideriche si sia elevato il rapporto tra Dummì e Filomena?


"I figli non si pagano" e i soldi restituiti sono simbolici della trasformazione del sesso mercenario nella sacralità della generazione della vita.


----------



## MariLea (22 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "I figli non si pagano" e i soldi restituiti sono simbolici dell'anno trasformazione del sesso mercenario nella sacralità della generazione della vita.


Non ho letto le critiche ecc... parlo per conto mio e confermo che per me la protagonista è una gran figlia 'e 'ntrocchia . Quando mai una donna sa a fine rapporto che ha concepito? Figuriamoci una prostituta ed a quei tempi... 
Questa manco poteva sapere chi fossero i padri dei suoi figli e li ha voluti accollare all'unico sciupafemmene ingenuotto che è riuscita ad intortare per migliorare la sua esistenza...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non ho letto le critiche ecc... parlo per conto mio e confermo che per me la protagonista è una gran figlia 'e 'ntrocchia . Quando mai una donna sa a fine rapporto che ha concepito? Figuriamoci una prostituta ed a quei tempi...
> Questa manco poteva sapere chi fossero i padri dei suoi figli e li ha voluti accollare all'unico sciupafemmene ingenuotto che è riuscita ad intortare per migliorare la sua esistenza...


Nella citazione vedo un cambiamento del correttore automatico insensato. Ho sistemato il mio post.

Certamente è una interpretazione. C'è anche il bisogno di assicurare a sé a ai figli (con figlio di nn sui documenti) un futuro rispettabile. Ma questo era una conseguenza delle condizioni sociali. Ricordiamo che i De Filippo erano figli naturali di Scarpetta.

A me ha sempre colpito "facciamo finta che ci vogliamo bene" è così non hanno usato il preservativo e ha concepito. E lei che dice "e io ti ho voluto bene veramente"


----------



## MariLea (22 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella citazione vedo un cambiamento del correttore automatico insensato. Ho sistemato il mio post.
> 
> Certamente è una interpretazione. *C'è anche il bisogno di assicurare a sé a ai figli *(con figlio di nn sui documenti) *un futuro rispettabile*. Ma questo era una conseguenza delle condizioni sociali. Ricordiamo che i De Filippo erano figli naturali di Scarpetta.
> 
> A me ha sempre colpito "facciamo finta che ci vogliamo bene" è così non hanno usato il preservativo e ha concepito. E lei che dice "e io ti ho voluto bene veramente"


il tuo animo romantico... 
concordo solo sul grassetto aggiungendo 'ed economicamente solido'


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> il tuo animo romantico...
> concordo solo sul grassetto aggiungendo 'ed economicamente solido'


Ma no.
La storia di una arrampicatrice non sarebbe un elemento fondamentale della cultura italiana, comprensibile ovunque.
Io l'ho vista anche a Londra in inglese. È il pubblico piangeva e rideva al momento giusto.
Non si piange per un'arrampicatrice.
Quando gli ridà le 100£ meno il pezzetto con il conticino e dice "i figli non si pagano!" è un coltello nell'anima.


----------



## MariLea (22 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> La storia di una arrampicatrice non sarebbe un elemento fondamentale della cultura italiana, comprensibile ovunque.
> Io l'ho vista anche a Londra in inglese. È il pubblico piangeva e rideva al momento giusto.
> Non si piange per un'arrampicatrice.
> Quando gli ridà le 100£ meno il pezzetto con il conticino e dice "i figli non si pagano!" *è un coltello nell'anima*.


 era furba e sapeva dove affondare...
ci aveva provato da finta moribonda e le era andata male...
con l'arma dei figli ci è riuscita.
Che dire, non mi ha mai commossa, sono frasi ad effetto in mezzo a mille bugie, messe a punto dal grande De Filippo per evidenziare, secondo me, più il potere delle donne che quello dei figli...


----------



## Amarax (23 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> era furba e sapeva dove affondare...
> ci aveva provato da finta moribonda e le era andata male...
> con l'arma dei figli ci è riuscita.
> Che dire, non mi ha mai commossa, sono frasi ad effetto in mezzo a mille bugie, messe a punto dal grande De Filippo per evidenziare, secondo me, *più il potere delle donne che quello dei figli*...



Credo che non ti sia arrivato il senso che voleva dare Eduardo e che forse è più chiaro a brunetta.
Filumena viveva accettando di fare la serva a Domenico e a sua madre , accettando tutto da Domenico, anche altre donne -amanti ,  e non ci pensava nemmeno alla vendetta , le bastava di stargli vicino. La vendetta e la rivendicazione è sopraggiunta quando ha capito che la giovane infermiera lo stava ingannando. 
Io credo che piuttosto che di potere, dovremmo parlare di forza delle donne. 
Strappalacrime , sicuramente ,ma di una tenerezza infinita , rende omaggio alle Donne. 
ps: scusa ma , da napoletana conosco meglio lo spirito di Eduardo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Amarax ha detto:


> Credo che non ti sia arrivato il senso che voleva dare Eduardo e che forse è più chiaro a brunetta.
> Filumena viveva accettando di fare la serva a Domenico e a sua madre , accettando tutto da Domenico, anche altre donne -amanti ,  e non ci pensava nemmeno alla vendetta , le bastava di stargli vicino. La vendetta e la rivendicazione è sopraggiunta quando ha capito che la giovane infermiera lo stava ingannando.
> Io credo che piuttosto che di potere, dovremmo parlare di forza delle donne.
> Strappalacrime , sicuramente ,ma di una tenerezza infinita , rende omaggio alle Donne.
> ps: scusa ma , da napoletana conosco meglio lo spirito di Eduardo


Per me è anche un omaggio a tutti gli... Esposito.


----------



## Amarax (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è anche un omaggio a tutti gli... Esposito.


certamente!


----------



## ologramma (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è anche un omaggio a tutti gli... Esposito.


sta parola mi ricorda cosa mi diceva mio padre


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2016)

che vuol dire, figli di nn?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> che vuol dire, figli di nn?


Il cognome Esposito (ovviamente per il capostipite delle varie famiglie) viene da esposto. Erano i bambini lasciati nella ruota o sui gradini delle chieste.


----------



## MariLea (24 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il cognome Esposito (ovviamente per il capostipite delle varie famiglie) viene da esposto. Erano i bambini lasciati nella ruota o sui gradini delle chieste.


Non lo sapevo,
le sai tutte tu


----------



## Brunetta (24 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Non lo sapevo,
> le sai tutte tu


:rotfl:


----------

